# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: استفاده از کدام شیوه در entity framework مناسب تر است؟

## fa_karoon

سلام دوستان
این سوال رو در تاپیک «آموزش استفاده از Entity Framework  در معماری 3 لایه - همراه با مثال عملی» پرسیدم اما جوابی نگرفتم.
می خواستم بدونم آیا در وب استفاده از این روشی که در این تاپیک بالا یاد دادشده بهتر هست یعنی  استفاده از store Procedure ها، یا اینکه می توانیم بدون استفاده از store  Procedure ها و با کد نویسی معمولی در صفحاتمون هم Entity Frame Work رو پیاده سازی کنیم؟
می خوام بدونم کدوم راهش اصولی تر و امن تر هست؟ ممنون از وقتی که می گذارید.

----------


## mojtabaa1975

باسلام
به نظر من استفاده از sp  ها وقتی خوبه که Business  شما پیچیده باشه و یا اینکه از نظر Performance مشکل داشته باشی . در غیر این صورت ها بهتره که از روش معمول خودش و Linq استفاده کنی .

----------


## fa_karoon

> باسلام
> به نظر من استفاده از sp  ها وقتی خوبه که Business  شما پیچیده باشه و یا اینکه از نظر Performance مشکل داشته باشی . در غیر این صورت ها بهتره که از روش معمول خودش و Linq استفاده کنی .


 مرسی از جوابتون
اگر پروژه بزرگ باشه چی؟ منظورم اینه که شامل بخش های متعددی باشه یه چیزی در حد انتخاب واحد دانشگاه

----------


## hosseinrasouli

شما می تونید از ef در معماری سه لایه نیز استفاده کنید و متدهای   select ,update,delete,inser را در لایه DAL بنویسید که امنیت و نظم برنامه رو بالا ببیرید در حالی که خود ef امنیتی به مراتب بالاتری نسبت به برنامه های معمول دارد

----------


## m-ezati

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ال-عملی

----------

